# Problème imessage sur Itouch



## canbelieve (5 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir tout le monde  Je viens juste de m'acheter l'Itouch, et j'ai voulu tester imessage, donc j'ai entré un contact mais lorsque je selectionne mon contact, il y a un "!" dans une bulle rouge et le bouton "envoyer" est bloqué, je dois faire quoi ? Merci d'avance


----------



## ARTEMIS62 (6 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

iMessage ne peut envoyer des messages que vers un autre appareil sous iOS 5. Autrement dit, vers un iPhone, iPod Touch ou iPad sous iOS 5.

Il faut donc vous assurer que votre destinataire possède l'un de ces appareil. 
De plus, quel adresse avez-vous entré pour votre destinataire ?
Si c'est un iPhone, pas de problème, il suffit d'entrer le numéro de téléphone.
Pour un iPod/iPad, il faut que vous entriez une adresse mail; celle qui sert comme identifiant pour votre destinataire.
Si vous voyez un "!" rouge et que le bouton "envoyer" reste grisé, cela veut certainement dire que l'adresse du destinataire n'est pas valide.

Enfin, sur iPod touch, assurez-vous d'être en wifi et d'avoir corectement paramétré iMessage (Réglages < iMessage).


----------



## canbelieve (6 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, le destinataire possède bien un iphone (le 4) , j'ai donc entré le numéro de téléphone, et je suis bien connecté en wifi, et j'ai bien paramétré imessage, mais ça ne marche toujours pas !


----------



## Sly54 (6 Novembre 2011)

canbelieve a dit:


> Bonjour, le destinataire possède bien un iphone (le 4)


Il a installé iOS 5, le destinataire ?


----------



## Amandine55 (13 Août 2013)

Ça veut dire que ce n'est pas la bonne adresse-mail ou que tu n'as pas de réseau WIFI.


----------

